# What Blank is This?



## vtgaryw (Apr 19, 2017)

I cast 5 blanks in PR using my Bolt Action silicone mold.  Thought they were BA blanks.  When I went to turn them, to my surprise, the tube ID is about .010" larger than the BA tube ID (measure ~ .358" ID with a telescoping hole gage),  which would put it somewhere around .378" OD.  Oh, and the tube length is the same as a BA.

Searching the Bushing and Tube App, sorting by Tube Diameter, tube ODs jump from .368" OD (as for the BA and other similar kits) to .385" 

I'm totally mystified what these blanks are and what kit they may belong to.  

Note:  I don't believe I took them out of kits, I often buy extra tubes for casting to have them on hand ahead of kits.  But it's been awhile since I cast them, so I have no idea what/how/who/why they are and/or came from.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Edgar (Apr 19, 2017)

I think that your estimate for the OD may be a little off. Tubes with an ID of 0.357 generally have an OD of 0.385, such as the upper cigar tube. Length of that tube is 1.94" which would be hard to distinguish from a BA tube that is 1.97" long.


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 19, 2017)

Edgar said:


> I think that your estimate for the OD may be a little off. Tubes with an ID of 0.357 generally have an OD of 0.385, such as the upper cigar tube. Length of that tube is 1.94" which would be hard to distinguish from a BA tube that is 1.97" long.





I suspected the upper Cigar tube, but this is definitely smaller, the cigar bushing won't fit in it.  And definitely bigger than a Bolt Action, the BA parts fall right off.  

Most tube walls I measured are around .010" +\-, putting the OD more in the .377" range.

Gary


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2017)

Check out the bolt action Magnum dimensions. Tube size looks like it could be a match.  Tube OD 0.385 length 2.06. The bushing that goes into the tube is 0.357". 

Danny

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

